# Is there a standard template for graphics placement?



## Cre8ivTees (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there any sort of standard or guideline for placing graphics? For example, "back graphics start X inches below the neck band" or "left chest graphics are placed x inches down from the neck band and y inches to the left of the garment center?" I seem to be continually perplexed with the left chest logo placements. Especially when I'm doing shirts of varying sizes. The graphic looks very different on a small than on an XXL. Does anyone make a template that would make this process easier and more consistent?

Thanks to all you experts out there!
Beth
Cre8ivTees
Vancouver, WA


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are a couple of guides:

Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - Class 107 - Image Placement Questions
Diamond Threadworks Embroidery Placement Charts


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This is the updated version of the placement cheat sheet from SPU - Inkjet Garment Printing - Screen Printing University • View topic - Image Placement Cheat Sheet.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

oh thats cool


----------



## Wallclothing (May 16, 2011)

This link no longer works is there another version of the placement sheet?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wallclothing said:


> This link no longer works is there another version of the placement sheet?


Here's one [media]http://www.direct2shirt.com/downloads/Direct2Shirt-Image-Placement-Sheet.pdf[/media]


----------



## tightshirt (Nov 28, 2010)

I am searching for these guildelines and found a standard guide for Machine Embroidery Designs at Embroidery Library!Machine Embroidery Designs at Embroidery Library! 

The pdf chart is here: http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/pdf/PR1152.pdf


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Anybody have an idea of how far to put the design down on the front of a mens tank. Using Gildan, I follow Direct 2 Garment guidlines mostly, but nothing about tanks on there! The design is approx 7" tall and going on the front of mens gildan tank. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

woodsmill said:


> Anybody have an idea of how far to put the design down on the front of a mens tank. Using Gildan, I follow Direct 2 Garment guidlines mostly, but nothing about tanks on there! The design is approx 7" tall and going on the front of mens gildan tank. Thanks in advance for any info.


There's no hard and fast rule. A lot depends on the design and whether its for a man or woman. Google tank top and click on the images link. Then see what would look best based on your design.


----------



## ptown (Mar 9, 2012)

here's a page that shows placement. there's also a link for womens and youth at the bottom. it's a gif image so you can right-click and save it to your computer.

Screen Printing Design Print Area and Placement Guide | T-shirtPrinting.com 

if for some reason this link doesn't work, lemme know and i'll email it or somthin as i have already saved it.


----------



## yellowrose49 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Ptown very helpful.


----------

